# Any bad experiances with raw milk ?



## kramsay

I am weighing my options when it comes to raw or pasteurized milk...If I were to drink raw milk I would get my girl tested.

So has any one ever had a bad experience drinking raw milk? What have you found to be benefits ?


----------



## ksalvagno

You do need to do what you feel is best for your family. Raw or pasteurized is fine. People have their opinions on either side.

I drink raw. Never had any problems. I haven't had raw milk since May and I have gotten sick a few times now. I really feel that all that good bacteria helps with good health. It is very important to have good milking procedures and sanitized milking equipment.


----------



## lovinglife

for the record, I never tested my milk, my goats are healthy and live in a nice clean environment. Here is an interesting article you may enjoy reading.

http://www.realmilk.com/health/raw-milk-vs-pasteurized-milk/

just one of many you can find by goggling....


----------



## kramsay

Thanks for the link, I have been on google all morning lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

No bad experiences, but one very good one. I have a lot of health issues, and when I'm drinking raw goat's milk, it aids my digestion, my allergies, and soothes my stomach. When I can't have anything else, I have the goat's milk.


----------



## milk and honey

I also have to say that goats milk (raw) has always settles my stomach ...like cows milk never did! I have only good to say about it after drinking it for about 6 years...


----------



## goathiker

The worst experience I ever had with raw milk was when I was a young child. At the time we were buying raw cows milk from a farm not too far away. One time my mom got a little lazy and skimmed the cream off instead of stirring it in...Eww!


----------



## Hollowdweller

I've never got sick drinking raw milk from my goats. I have to assume anything in there I'm immune to.

I have got sick twice drinking other peoples raw milk. Not deathly ill or anything, just stomach cramps, chills and the runs for about 8 hours. I think probably just a mild case of e coli or camphlobacter which is common in raw milk. But if you drink your raw milk all the time 90% chance you are immune to most things in it.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

No problems, love raw goats milk! My whole family drinks it and we all love it!


----------



## Gagoatchick

The only bad experience I've had with raw milk is when my girls dry up and I have to go buy milk at the store. :laugh: Its a sad day when I run out of my raw goats milk. There just isn't anything better!


----------



## TDG-Farms

The actual milk isnt normally the issue. Its the unclean and dirty surfaces that cause things like e coli. The cleaner EVERYTHING is, the less likely you are to get sick. But it wouldnt hurt to test your goats for everything if you are worried.


----------



## ArborGoats

No bad experiences personally but have been informed of someone who drank unpasturized milk and ended up getting undulate fever and had to sell his goats and move to a warmer climate because he could no longer regulate his body temperature...


----------



## milkmaid

Undulant fever (Bang's disease, Brucellosis) can be tested for if you are concerned.


----------



## antoinette75

I almost always have my milk raw and it is always fine.


----------



## luvmyherd

I have to chime in on the raw milk threads. Always.:2cents:
We have been drinking raw goat's milk since the 80's. We gave it to neighbors, friends and family who came by. Nobody ever, ever, ever got sick. The main reason we got back into goats in the 21st century was because we were sick of paying $12 a half gallon for raw cows milk from the store.
I use the raw milk for cheese and yogurt as well. Pasturizing kills bacteria both good and bad. The reason *probiotics* have become so popular is that they put back the bacteria from our dead food that we need for our good health.
My goats have never been tested but I am sure if there were anything wrong we would have shown signs after all these years. If I were nervous though, I would have them tested rather than pasturize *just to be sure*.
I am glad you were turned onto realmilk.com. Really good info.:thumbup:


----------



## kramsay

Thanks for all the information guys! I think we are going to try raw milk


----------

